# My New Rare(ish) Seiko Alpinist



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A close up of my new Seiko. This is a result of a trade between myself and Derek (Luvwatch) - he got my 40th anniversary diver - I'm sad to see it go but I'd stopped wearing it since the arrival of my stainless steel Samurai - I'll probably kick myself later









The Alpinist is a bit of a departure for me as it's small - only 40mm including the crown (about 36mm without), it's exceptionally comfortable and the quality is tremendous. The watch uses the hi-beat 4s15 movement - this is an automatic that can also be manually wound and hacks (unusual for a Seiko), a quickset date is at 3 and the watch is water resistant to 20 bar (200m). There's an internal compass bezel fitted which is turned via the crown at 4 - not sure how to use this yet (not sure I'll ever need to) as I haven't deciphered the destructions yet! The dial is a charcoal grey. The watch dates from August 1999.

It's a lovely watch and I'm a happy bunny


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally







.....................................


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Beautiful watch Paul. I agree on the quality - they really are very nice indeed. Good bracelet too. I had a cream dial version, which I gave to a friend who was looking for a decent watch. I miss it









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very V nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Paul .... I wish I'd have had a 40th Anniversary









Enjoy it its a beauty


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I wish I'd have had a 40th Anniversary


The trouble with the 40th anniversary is that it's a big heavy watch that only really "works" with the bracelet provided. The lug width of 22mm allows alternative straps/bracelets to be fitted but they just don't fit the case shape very well. In my opinion the 40th has an integrated bracelet and that's something I've never been too keen on. I like to be able to chop and change the strap/bracelet on a watch, for me that's all part of the fun of watch collecting. I'm not taking anything away from the quality of the 40th though ................ it's an absolutely belting watch. How much would the Swiss charge for something with an equal specification which had a limited production run of only 2003 pieces worldwide??

The stainless steel Samurai fills the gap left by my 40th (and allows me to change between a strap & a bracelet). I know I keep harping on about the quality of this Seiko (and other ones) but Mr Crowley has seen my Samurai and can confirm what I've said about its quality. In fact, pausing for breath, I realise that I have loads of big Seiko divers - the Alpinist is a well made quality watch that's not just another big diver ........ it makes a refreshing change









Sorry I'll get off my soap box now and shut up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul...Its a beut.....My personal opinion.....dont like cyclops's


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > I wish I'd have had a 40th Anniversary
> 
> 
> The trouble with the 40th anniversary is that it's a big heavy watch that only really "works" with the bracelet provided. The lug width of 22mm allows alternative straps/bracelets to be fitted but they just don't fit the case shape very well. In my opinion the 40th has an integrated bracelet and that's something I've never been too keen on. I like to be able to chop and change the strap/bracelet on a watch, for me that's all part of the fun of watch collecting. I'm not taking anything away from the quality of the 40th though ................ it's an absolutely belting watch. How much would the Swiss charge for something with an equal specification which had a limited production run of only 2003 pieces worldwide??
> ...


 I wish'd I had one to trade for the Alpinist is what I meant









But I agree with your comments, about bracelets and interchanging.

The Samurai is handsome .... I have been thinking about a Ti one.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry John I was just venting & not getting at you in particular. I can thoroughly recommend a Samurai - there are a few available on Ebay now from Uk sellers. If you do a search for "prospex" that should find them. I've not handled the titanium version as I just can't get on with the lightness of titanium at all, hence me deciding to buy the stainless steel version - it's a cracker!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am really glad it arrived today, makes the weekend so much better









Some superb photo's Paul, the first one is top notch.

No 40th here







but as they say, patience is a virtue. The wait will increase my anticipation, I can console myself with looking at your photo's

All the best

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh now that is nice






























Well up to the usual Seiko build quality by the look of it... and yes you are right it is nice to have a change from the Diver watch layout sometimes... Always nice to have options...






























Congratulations on the new arrival Paul...

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Many thanks for the replies.

Sorry to hear that the 40th hasn't arrived yet Derk







- it's official Royal Mail are completely useless







It should arrive on monday - I look forward to hearing from you when it does 









Guess which watch I'm wearing


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Perhaps it is possibly.... A Seiko???????????????




















































Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It could be


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like this Alpinist. When/if you get bored with it...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

When boredom sets in with Pauls current run of luck he'll do a straight swap for a mint MarineMaster with it's paperwork & hanging tag still on it!
























Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

That looks stunning, the hands are amazing. The dial has just a touch of red too.









Cracking pictures.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've only seen the Alpinist this week on this forum, and the more I see it, the more I want one.

Really - *really *nice watch.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > I wish I'd have had a 40th Anniversary
> 
> 
> The trouble with the 40th anniversary is that it's a big heavy watch that only really "works" with the bracelet provided. The lug width of 22mm allows alternative straps/bracelets to be fitted but they just don't fit the case shape very well. In my opinion the 40th has an integrated bracelet and that's something I've never been too keen on. I like to be able to chop and change the strap/bracelet on a watch, for me that's all part of the fun of watch collecting. I'm not taking anything away from the quality of the 40th though ................ it's an absolutely belting watch. How much would the Swiss charge for something with an equal specification which had a limited production run of only 2003 pieces worldwide??
> ...


 I have indeed seen it - I was wearing it yesterday.

The fact that it is not manual wind is the only thing stopping me from buying one. Unbelievable for the money.


----------

